
Spatial Awareness #9 – Maps and Spatial Newsletter by Robin Hawkes - robhawkes
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps/issues/spatial-awareness-9-maps-spatial-newsletter-by-robin-hawkes-193893
======
robhawkes
This week's issue features jelly-like elastic maps, why you shouldn't use zip
codes for spatial visualisations, as well as the usual collection of other
spatial goodies.

